# Why Brewer's Yeast?



## hamsterdave (Feb 25, 2013)

What purpose does bewer's yeast serve in a fruit fly culture? Does the yeast just start the work of breaking down the food for the flies, or is it actually nutritionally important for the little buggers?

I'm guessing from the guides I've been reading that it isn't actual active brewing yeast like I get from my local homebrew store, but rather a post-brewing byproduct?

I'm heading up to one of the local Amish bulk food stores tomorrow, maybe I'll find what folks are talking about there.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Brewers yeast is the protein, the meat, of the fruit fly culture's media. If you didn't use it, your production wouldn't be half as good if you did use brewers yeast in the media. Brewers yeast is kinda like a production enhancer for fly cultures.

P.S. Try a health food store, it is where I got some once, but you could also get it from here: http://www.joshsfrogs.com/food-nutr...ulturing-supplies-2/culturing-supplies-2.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Josiah has it on the nose. There are recipes without brewers yeast, but they either don't produce as well, or use something else for protein. Like milk powder for the protein, which stinks to high heaven.
If going to a health food store, nutritional yeast is basically the same thing as brewers yeast.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

I use Fleischmann's BreadMachine Yeast, seems to work good.


----------



## hamsterdave (Feb 25, 2013)

Ahh ok. That makes sense, and it looks as if I'm right that it is a byproduct of the brewing process and different from active yeast.

The local Petco sells cultures, most of which are on their last legs at any given time, but I'm thinking I could nab one and start culturing on my own to get the hang of it. I found Excelsior cheaper than online at Hobby Lobby. Just gotta find some brewer's yeast!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hamsterdave said:


> Ahh ok. That makes sense, and it looks as if I'm right that it is a byproduct of the brewing process and different from active yeast.
> 
> The local Petco sells cultures, most of which are on their last legs at any given time, but I'm thinking I could nab one and start culturing on my own to get the hang of it. I found Excelsior cheaper than online at Hobby Lobby. Just gotta find some brewer's yeast!


Correct. Brewers yeast and nutritional yeast are the same thing. They are DEAD products used for protein MIXED INTO the media.
Active bakers yeast (Red Star, Fleischmans, etc) is a LIVE product, used as a tiny pinch on top of the cooled culture. It serves to out-compete undesirable bacterias and molds.
I also use Active Bakers Yeast as my sole source of food for springtail culturing.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Why baker's yeast for springtails rather than brewer's east? I've been using brewer's yeast because I have a ton of it. Do I need to use baker's yeast instead?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Why baker's yeast for springtails rather than brewer's east? I've been using brewer's yeast because I have a ton of it. Do I need to use baker's yeast instead?


Bakers yeast, by necessity, is a clean, pure culture. Unless you store it in an area it can pick them up, it will NOT carry mites into your culture. Brewers yeast is not a clean, pure culture. It might be mite free, or it might not.
Bakers yeast is cheap enough if you get the 2 lb. bag at Costco. The whole bag is about $4.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would definitely recommend a very tight sealing container if you are going to be buying this stuff in bulk... I had a mite problem a few years ago and eventually narrowed it down to my yeast. I'm pretty sure I was just re-infecting my cultures every time I added yeast. I also had been storing my yeast on the same shelf as some cultures (doh)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> I would definitely recommend a very tight sealing container if you are going to be buying this stuff in bulk... I had a mite problem a few years ago and eventually narrowed it down to my yeast. I'm pretty sure I was just re-infecting my cultures every time I added yeast. I also had been storing my yeast on the same shelf as some cultures (doh)


I keep mine in the freezer, with a baby food jar full in the fridge. I have to do everything I can to keep those mites out.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> I keep mine in the freezer, with a baby food jar full in the fridge. I have to do everything I can to keep those mites out.


pshh... thats all? I got a flaming moat and little robotic guards with mini machine guns.

nah I just keep it in some real tight fitting film cans that are stored in a larger zip lock container that I spray with mite spray just like I do with my fruit fly culture bins.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> pshh... thats all? I got a flaming moat and little robotic guards with mini machine guns.


Ahh ha ha! I needed that.


----------



## hamsterdave (Feb 25, 2013)

The mite thing was surprising to me. I've got a closet that all my stuff is going to be stored in, sans vivarium, and I think I'm just going to hose everything in that closet down with permythrin now and then. It's got some good staying power. If I take some cardboard out and hose it down every couple months and then let the cultures sit on that, I doubt much of anything will get in or out, but I'll definitely stick with tight fitting lids.

Now I just need to figure out if I need to culture both species of FFs, or just the Hydei for my Leucs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you are going to pick just one type of fly to culture, I would recommend melanos... That way when you get froglets you are already prepared.


----------

